# ذو العشرين ربيعًا



## Nona35

مرحبًا.
نقول "الشّابّ ذو العشرين ربيعًا"، إلى أيّ عمر نستطيع أن نستعمل هذه العبارة؟. لا أعتقد أنّنا نستطيع القول الرّجل ذو السّبعين ربيعًا!


----------



## Ghabi

مرحبا. يوجد موضوع يتعلق بنفس السؤال في منتدى "العربية" ويبدو أن الكثير من الناس يرون أن هذه العبارة تُستخدم في الغالب في وصف الشباب والأطفال.


----------



## Eslam Omar

ربيعاً اى سنه 
بمعنى 
عشرون ربيعاً اى عشرون سنه


----------



## ayed

Nona35 said:


> مرحبًا.
> نقول "الشّابّ ذو العشرين ربيعًا"، إلى أيّ عمر نستطيع أن نستعمل هذه العبارة؟. لا أعتقد أنّنا نستطيع القول الرّجل ذو السّبعين ربيعًا!


صحيح.. ما أعرفه أنها تستعمل مع عمر الشباب


----------

